# 1001 Twinkies Recipies



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, a little hyperbole in the subject, but if you've ever wondered what to do with that case of Twinkies that's been in your pntry for the past dozen yers, this may be the book for you.

http://www.tackyliving.com/article.php?id=134

Amazon.com: The Twinkies Cookbook

shel


----------



## inthekitchen (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome find Shel. I loved the picture of the "Twinkie Sushi" in the article you linked to. How creative. I may very well order that book.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The book may well make a nice holiday gift .... while I'm not a Twinkies fan, the book is kitchy enough to be appealing.


----------



## inthekitchen (Nov 13, 2007)

Indeed. And it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Who needs a book!? The shelflife of twinkies is about a thousand years; just eat 'em as is!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Twinkies Shelf Life

_"Philip Delaplane, 50, a chef and instructor at the Culinary Institute of America in New York, says he's loved Twinkies since he was a child. So does his wife, Pam. For their wedding last year, Delaplane built a four-tier wedding cake out of Twinkies and other Hostess snack cakes. "We didn't want anything too stuffy. We wanted something fun," he says. _

_Although he had back-up desserts in case guests balked at eating junk food, he needn't have worried. "They devoured the cake," he says. "I had used toothpicks to attach the snack cakes to Styrofoam forms and they just yanked them all out. It was the talk of the wedding." _

Twinkies transcend all boundaries. Here are some pics taken at another wedding:

















shel


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Such a lovely couple!

And that cake! Even I could make a cake like that!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you being sarcastic, or poking fun at my cousin and his new bride? Perhaps I'm misinterpreting your comment.

It took them hours to make that cake and it was based on CIA instructor Philip Delaplane's idea and suggestions.

shel


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Perhaps you are, Shel. What about "such a lovely couple" should I have said differently? Maybe I should have said "nice dress. I hope she doesn't burn a hole in it with her cigarette" or perhaps "nice to see the groom drinking domestic beer. None of that micro brew for him! Since the shortage of hops, it leaves more for my husband."

The cake, though, is over the top. :lips: I love Ring Dings and Funny Bones.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, I just wanted to be sure I understood what you meant - NBD, really. Thanks for clarifying.

shel


----------

